# A Couple Cameras



## Battou (Jan 5, 2009)

I've been meaning to reshoot these. 

Taken with Kodak Easy Share C-743 (auto closeup setting) (uncropped)





Bigger here

Taken with Kodak Easy Share C-743 (auto closeup setting)




Bigger here

I think it's getting to be about that time to replace my white boards.... Poor things are getting yellow and beatup.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 7, 2009)

Shuffled over a little to Collector's Corner, as requested by the man up there ^^^


----------



## Battou (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you. :thumbup:


----------

